# why does soap separte?



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I've hd several soaps do this recently. All were in batches with other soaps that turned out fine. Very careful weighing, good scale. Soap covered to gel.
The top is not opaque and ranges from slight;y softer to oily feeling.
The bottom is hard and opaque. Soap reached full trace, etc?

Alos, if the soft top is trimmed off (about 1/4" or less) is it safe to sell????
Frustrated!
Becky


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would be much more worried about the hard bottom than the soft top.

Too much oil, at some point we have to watch how much FO and EO we are putting in the soap to get strong scent, it's unsaponified if you add too much. And did it really come to trace?

Scrape the bottom of the soap does it zap? Vicki


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

No way would I sell soap like that Becky.

I guess I am such a perfectionist, even if it was safe it probably isn't pretty!

Sara


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Also beware of false trace. I've never actually had a "false trace" happen to me, but I've read on other forums it does and then there is seperation. I have poured at barely mixed let alone traced (ok I guess thin trace) and haven't had seperation.

Overheating can also cause seperation and I HAVE experienced that when trying to get my honey amounts just right in my soap. Too much honey and BAM that stuff is hotter than snot and seperates all over the place - I've it ooze and leak out of the mold!

I wouldn't sell it. I would stick it in a crockpot and cook the snot out of it and see if it will all come together that way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

This is most likely caused by incomplete saponification, soap poured too soon. The top layer is unsaponified fats and the bottom layer is lye heavy. All you can do to save it is rebatch.

Christy


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

[/quote author=BlissBerry link=topic=2646.msg28268#msg28268 date=1205433783]
No way would I sell soap like that Becky.

I guess I am such a perfectionist, even if it was safe it probably isn't pretty!

Sara
[/quote]
I figured the same, that's why I asked 

I totally agree with you all, somehow the soap is separating somewhat and some may be lye heavy.
I just don't know why! I'll make a big master batch. Bring it to good thick trace, then stir hard while I scoop portions into other bowls to add FO's, EO's etc.
I'll make multiple scents, pour in Martha molds, and cover to gel. Most strips will be perfect soap but here and there one will separate.
I do think one scent was too much FO, as I used less soap so I could mix in tons of chunks but used the regular amount of FO&#8230;..not thinking there!
Sigh. It's not that much soap just frustrating. I carefully weigh everything etc. I'm going to try for thicker trace next week and stir longer.
We'll see.
Thanks!!


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Do any get hotter than the rest?


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

It seems the cooler soaps do this, the ones that go into full hot gel do not.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

For me it is soaps that go into a full, quick hot gel that have separated. 
My theory is that this happens because sometimes my soap hates me :lol


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Aja-Sammati said:


> For me it is soaps that go into a full, quick hot gel that have separated.
> My theory is that this happens because sometimes my soap hates me :lol


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't forget the soap fairy/gremlins too! Maybe they are playing at your house for awhile!
:biggrin


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I made a big batch today, I beat this to thick thick pudding trace. Almost too thick to glop into molds. It is heating up well so we'll see
Becky


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

I made bad soap the other day too-- the lye mixture was too hot for the oils-- NASTY soft oil on top-light stinky lye on the bottom-- oh well. I hated it back, but it hated me first.

Susie


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

"I hated it back, but it hated me first." I found this statement so funny. Guess I could relate. :LOL


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

YES!!! I just cut my soap from yesterday. Perfect beautiful bars, perfect even gel, no separation, even great swirls   
Gonna make another big batch today


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Wonderful!


----------



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

I had soap separate on me yesterday. I don't know what I was thinking... a floral FO, milk based in a wooden mold with a 35% lye solution. It traced so fast and got REALLY hot then had some separation. Like yours only -oily bottom and harder top. I've done the same recipe without the milk and it was quick but no separation. I rebatched it with the crock pot and it's fine now, no zap.


----------

